# Best Wishes



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am not 100% sure but I believe Kev and Liz have recently moved into their new home, if not they will be moving this week.

I am sure that the regulars on the forum will take this opportunity to join me in wishing them every happiness in their new home and trust that everything went well with the move, that is if they have moved. (I'm pretty certain it was last week)

All the very best Kev & Liz.

Drew & Joyce


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He Moved on Friday Drew and as I understand he likes being in his new home.
He'll be along shortly with his report I should think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I am not 100% sure but I believe Kev and Liz have recently moved into their new home, if not they will be moving this week.
> 
> I am sure that the regulars on the forum will take this opportunity to join me in wishing them every happiness in their new home and trust that everything went well with the move, that is if they have moved. (I'm pretty certain it was last week)
> 
> ...


Thank you both, it's all on the morning thread Drew on Owners.

https://www.motorhomeowners.org/post/morning-all-9473573?&trail=3175


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, we moved on Thursday, only saw the house 10th October, got a good price for ours, paid much less for this far better house, out in the countryside, great views, or would be if it wasn't so yukky out there.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations Kev and Liz. Hope you will be very happy in your new abode


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Best wishes to you both....and you'll be all sorted for Christmas.....how did you plan that!?:laugh:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Good on yer Kev..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Thank you both, it's all on the morning thread Drew on Owners.
> 
> https://www.motorhomeowners.org/post/morning-all-9473573?&trail=3175


Theres 130 pages Kev. I'm not going through all that. Are you happy?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We need to be brave enough to make that move

We don’t need a house this big

But we have the fish , the sparrows , ands lot of downsizing to do before then 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, us too Sandra. But we have the 'stuff' that would need another large house to accommodate. Catch 22.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Ray and Sandra, I started this thread to wish Kev and Liz every happiness in their new homes, not for the pair of you to, once again inform us that you live in mansions that are too small and you would require something bigger to store your possessions.

We have heard that your bread and breakfast establishments are fully booked for at least the next six months no need to tell us again. PLEASE just stick to the thread.

Thank you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Theres 130 pages Kev. I'm not going through all that. Are you happy?
> 
> Ray.


You start at page 127 Ray, and yes we is okay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The outlook yesterday was quite good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Then this morning we get this.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It'll be like that till April now, Kev. Just sayin'.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OI!!. I'll come down there and nick your scooter.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems like it's like that most places Kev. At least within a days drive of here and more to come.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Hi Ray and Sandra, I started this thread to wish Kev and Liz every happiness in their new homes, not for the pair of you to, once again inform us that you live in mansions that are too small and you would require something bigger to store your possessions.
> 
> We have heard that your bread and breakfast establishments are fully booked for at least the next six months no need to tell us again. PLEASE just stick to the thread.
> 
> Thank you.


Now way would I take from kevs delight in his new house 
And I don't live in a mansion

But sometimes the fact that others have done it triggers memory's

Can we

Because we really need to

And yes you are right

This is no longer for me

I've been thinking for sometime to leave MHF

Leave it to the younger ones

And I think I need too

I'm not good on threads

And I think I'd rather say goodbye and good luck to special friends

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to hear things went well Kev, and that you're happy in your new abode. 👍 - that's a 'thumbs up' in case it's not showing properly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was hoping this house might prove warmer for me, but so far it is just as cold even with the heating on, I seem to have some kind of nerve damage to my legs as circulation test are okay, I have spinal stenosis and I wonder if this is apart of the cause.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally Kev, I think we need to learn to use a house the same as anything else. In the coldest weather even with good insulation we tend to make sure heat doesn't dissipate or get lost to places we don't use. I close vents apart from one and close doors at top of stairs to try and keep all the heat in the lounge/diner.
All our guests just never twig leaving the door at the top of the stairs open either allows the bedrooms to get hot or lose heat from where we need it. It's a constant battle as I am sure they don't believe me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The bathroom is fully tiled here and is a huge cold sink, we're trying to get into the habit of closing the door after use, in the old house it was ensuite so not an issue as the bedroom door was usually closed.

I'm waiting for a decent thermometer/humidity gauge to arrive, then I'll close all room doors to see the individual temperatures they get to with the rads on full, if one of them is too low, that door will be kept closed, the walls are a good foot thick here and of local stone, they take a lot of warming up, house was mega damp, but the dehumidifier and full heating for a week seems to be drying it out quite well though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once you get the walls warm, Kev, all will be fine. Might be worth leaving the heating on 24/7 for a while. We have thick walls and turned the heating down while we were away over the weekend and noticed the difference that it made when we got home. We find that once warm our walls are brilliant at keeping us warm. Same with cool walls in the summer. Being made of clay lump they also breathe so not so prone to damp. Love it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I prefer a cold bedroom and it seems pointless to heat the rest of the house for 8-10 hours, although I do get your point.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What about heavy bath mats on the tiled bathroom floor Kev at least your feet won't feel cold then.

Luverley and warm in our house 24.3°C all round. :grin2: -4.4°C outside.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always take a couple of furry bath mats or offcuts when staying in hotels or motels. They often have bare tile floors and bathrooms.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can get "bleachable" carpet nowadays. I have it in my bathroom and it is lovely!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck in your new house Kev.

Our house has stone walls that are two to three feet think in places and its a nightmare to get warm if its left empty and we come back this time of year. Maybe yours will warm up a bit once you have been in it a bit. Argos do some pretty effective 2kw multi setting silent convector heaters for about twenty quid. We use one in the van. If you just want to heat a single room, stick one next to your leg..  Lovely!

Failing that just get a big feather duvet and live in that. Whens the house warming party by the way? Do you have Leffe?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Good luck in your new house Kev.
> 
> Our house has stone walls that are two to three feet think in places and its a nightmare to get warm if its left empty and we come back this time of year. Maybe yours will warm up a bit once you have been in it a bit. Argos do some pretty effective 2kw multi setting silent convector heaters for about twenty quid. We use one in the van. If you just want to heat a single room, stick one next to your leg..  Lovely!
> 
> Failing that just get a big feather duvet and live in that. Whens the house warming party by the way? Do you have Leffe?


He's sent out the invitations and Leffe you out >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fruitcake!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev


I assume you have checked the radiators for air locks.


Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Geoff thanks  I did them on Friday all is well, most are quite new double skinned types, all with Honeywell temp valves, except the one in the hall where the stat is, that needs replacing as we put it to 15c and the heating stays on until I turn it down.


----------

